# Rash on arm after donating blood



## mugzy (Oct 14, 2019)

I have developed a rash on my arm the last couple of times I donated blood. I'm assuming this is an allergic reaction to the antiseptic used
to clean the arm before inserting the needle. The rash usually lasts 7-10 days. Does anybody have this problem when donating blood? If so what solution do you employ to alleviate the rash and swelling?

I have tried Benadryl tabs @ 50mg and Cortizone cream with no luck.


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2019)

You could try the benedryl daily prior to getting your bloods drawn. Not for the same reason but I read a dnp log a while back and the guy said he started taking the benedryl a week before he started the dnp due the the allergic reaction


----------



## Jin (Oct 14, 2019)

Are they using something besides alcohol pads to clean your skin?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> Are they using something besides alcohol pads to clean your skin?


Nothing more than poison ivy


----------



## mugzy (Oct 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> Are they using something besides alcohol pads to clean your skin?



I have no clue what they use to sterilize the area. This is the red cross.


----------



## Beserker (Oct 14, 2019)

Maybe insist on using your own alcohol pads next time?  If they’re willing to...


----------



## Raider (Oct 14, 2019)

I had read that the main causes for a rash post blood donation is the iodine or nickel at the site. The other is the tape commonly used at the site. They say to just use an antihistamine. Like some of the guy said make sure they’re just using alcohol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

mugzy said:


> I have no clue what they use to sterilize the area. This is the red cross.


They should be using iodine to disinfect the area prior to collecting a donation.  


Mention to them that you seem to have an issue with iodine, ask if they have something else they can use.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 14, 2019)

I have found that I get a rash from certain bandaid adhesives, not all of them...


----------



## Merlin (Oct 14, 2019)

Just ask them what products they use and that you break out in a localized rash after donating. They should have alternative products for people allergic to iodine and adhesives all hospitals do.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> I have found that I get a rash from certain bandaid adhesives, not all of them...



Bingo!

I never had a problem with Band-Aids or any latex products but if I leave a Band-Aid on for more then 10 min after donating, it get read and itchy for a day.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2019)

might be the band AIDS !


----------

